# This is a long process....yikes!



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 5, 2009)

So my first interview with MAC was back in July...3 interviews followed that went into the beginning of August. I was hired Sept.1 and my paperwork was signed and sent to HQ for processing. I have called a couple times since to get a status update..."still processing". ugh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know from reading previous posts here that it takes a while but any suggestions as to what to expect? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## TheRealRodie (Oct 5, 2009)

Im not sure on what to say as far as how long it may take. However I can say that the Holidays are coming really quickly and the stores are really hiring. I had my demo interview today and there were four of us in one room and others in the room next to us. Thats a lot of people interviewing. Maybe they want to get everything done as far as paper work processed all together. In no way do I know that thats true, but just thought i'd mention it. Congrats by the way on your new job with MAC! I'm praying that I get a call back myself.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 5, 2009)

hey girl, my paper work was finalized on september 28 (after 2 weeks), my first day is this friday. My manager gave me my hours that same day i got hired and signed all the paperwork. Maybe just ask them straight up what's the hold up..most paperowork gets processed in 2 weeks as far as I know. I am sure everything will work out fine though.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 6, 2009)

Yikes, I can't speak from experience but that is a really long time for processing. Hope you start soon!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was freelancing before I became permanent, but it should only take a couple of weeks. Hopefully you'll be in soon!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: This is a long process....yikes!*update**

Ok, so I finally called the store and asked about my status...looks like paperwork has all gone through and I will start within the next 2 weeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also just got conformation that my MAC Pro Card application was approved and will arrive next week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  So things are finally looking up after all...I never knew working for MAC would have been such an adventure, Im so excited to get started!


----------

